# I'm on Youtube



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

If anyone's interested, I have a few videos of me playing guitar and trying to sing to a few songs. Type in "Korsko5" and all of the guitar stuff's mine. Anyone else, post your guitar links here!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Korsko said:


> If anyone's interested, I have a few videos of me playing guitar and trying to sing to a few songs. Type in "Korsko5" and all of the guitar stuff's mine.


I'll check it out at lunch time.

This is mine:

http://www.youtube.com/mxgr194


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey man, you got a really good voice, but you have to practice your timing! Buy a drum machine or else, it's the weak point of your performances! But the voice....humm it's great I love it! Hope I can sing like that! 
Good work, have fun and continue to have fun!


----------



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey man, you got a really good voice, but you have to practice your timing! Buy a drum machine or else, it's the weak point of your performances! But the voice....humm it's great I love it! Hope I can sing like that!
> Good work, have fun and continue to have fun!


Thanks. Yeah, I'll look into it. I get so nervous, I speed up, slow down, and arghh!


----------



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'll check it out at lunch time.
> 
> This is mine:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/mxgr194


I'm speechless. Literally, I'm at a loss of words. You covered my favorite song, Piano Man, and it was completely amazing. You rock, man.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTF3YgxmM1A

I make a few mistakes on there, but theres me playing


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Korsko said:


> I'm speechless. Literally, I'm at a loss of words. You covered my favorite song, Piano Man, and it was completely amazing. You rock, man.


Hey thanks a lot man. I really believe it's the song that makes the difference. I play only songs I love and I have such a great bunch of guys on stage (and off) with me that it's just a matter of trying to do the material justice. I know I'm not great, but I love what I do and as long as people want to listen, I'll keep doing it.

I appreciate the encouragement.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

darreneedens said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gTF3YgxmM1A
> 
> I make a few mistakes on there, but theres me playing


YOU BEAST!

That rocked. You rock. ROCK.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

> YOU BEAST!
> 
> That rocked. You rock. ROCK.


Haha, Thanks. 

That was about a year ago, I never really play that song anymore.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Be careful with the YouTube - it's addictive.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey Warren I love the interpretation of Disco Dan meets the beat! Really groovy!


----------



## GuitaristZ (Jan 26, 2007)

hmm...while were at it...here I am too...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ygTQN2n5Co

don't mind the costume...I have to wear it in order to repel the ladies...
The bucket is because a friend of mine works for the company so yeah...
dont mind the sloppy playing


----------



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> hmm...while were at it...here I am too...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ygTQN2n5Co
> 
> ...


So... you're kidding, right??


----------



## Steeler (Oct 31, 2007)

*Ain't This A Wonderful Century . . .*

Here's some YouTubes of me Steelin' 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5_nL3RW9aU

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=pVf84f6xrBw


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

GuitaristZ said:


> hmm...while were at it...here I am too...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ygTQN2n5Co
> 
> ...


Nice try dude!


----------



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice try dude!


Yeah! Don't use your crazy trickery to confuse an adolescent like myself!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey GuitaristZ, if you are really Buckethead, I will pay you a full truck load of beer and you will comme to play in my house for the new year eve for me and my friends! Unless that you will stay a great dude on a great forum!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I've just gone and checked the links out--including the others on Milkman's channel.
Some fun stuff there.
And cool to sort of know something about the guys playing it.

And some good "guitar faces"


----------



## Korsko (Dec 15, 2007)

zontar said:


> I've just gone and checked the links out--including the others on Milkman's channel.
> Some fun stuff there.
> And cool to sort of know something about the guys playing it.
> 
> And some good "guitar faces"


Definatly. I have a weird "guitar face". I kinda just zone out. That's why I tend to lean the camera so my face doesn't show. Haha.


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Darren I really like your video... nice playing !! Accoustic is great !


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

> Darren I really like your video... nice playing !! Accoustic is great !


Thanks!

I think I will be putting another video up in the near future and Ill post the link.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey Korsko,

I checked out Bright Lights. You have a great voice with lots of potential. You sing in tune and have a nice musical tone. I hear the same timing issues as others, but a little work with a metronome and maybe some basic theory and timing can easily be corrected.

Playing guitar and singing is among the most difficult combinations of tasks to perform. You're doing great man. Good singers are like hens teeth. :rockon:


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> Hey Warren I love the interpretation of Disco Dan meets the beat! Really groovy!


You should hear the dyslexic version: Beat the Meat Dan Disco...


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

Here's me at a blues jam a little while ago. I'm the guy with the guitar from my avatar.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JXc3UszeiU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=csHLKeoAgBI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RmLqDuGVxm4


----------



## millenium_03 (Oct 11, 2007)

Very nice blues Warren !!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Korsko said:


> If anyone's interested, I have a few videos of me playing guitar and trying to sing to a few songs. Type in "Korsko5" and all of the guitar stuff's mine. Anyone else, post your guitar links here!


Hey! I agree wholeheartedly with Milkman! you have a great voice! keep at it!


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

What can I say? You're all awesome! But this is the first time I actually watched someone play pedal steel, (in their bare feet!). Love that Sleep Walk Steeler.
:wave:


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

Sounds really good!!! Love the guitar.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

This is me trying to demo some wolfetone pickups. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YNjJJWgWak


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Korsko you definitely have a great voice. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> This is me trying to demo some wolfetone pickups.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YNjJJWgWak


Dave! that's awesome! You play with a lot of feeling. You can't learn that!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Dave! that's awesome! You play with a lot of feeling. You can't learn that!


Thanks very much, glad you liked it. Feeling's all I've got. :smile:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Thanks very much, glad you liked it. Feelings all I've got. :smile:


Don't sell yourself short Dave, I wish I could do that... Maybe one day!


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

Davetcan, Great work man! I love the tone and the way you hold those notes with a bit of vibrato inbetween quick little riffs... great sound man.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

darreneedens said:


> Davetcan, Great work man! I love the tone and the way you hold those notes with a bit of vibrato inbetween quick little riffs... great sound man.


Thanks very much. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

davetcan said:


> This is me trying to demo some wolfetone pickups.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6YNjJJWgWak


That sounds awesome! Reminds me of David Gilmore. With chops like that you should drop by the club & play!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

millenium_03 said:


> Very nice blues Warren !!


Thanks, it's about all I get to do lately!!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Warren said:


> That sounds awesome! Reminds me of David Gilmore. With chops like that you should drop by the club & play!!!!!!!!!!


You mean the London Music Club? I have a good friend Jaremi who plays there quite a bit on the jam night, he's been bugging me to come out but you guys are just in another league. Pretty sure I'd just stand up there and freeze. :smile: glad you liked the cut. Just listened to some of your acoustic stuff, damn, like I said, different league. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

This is just a comment on you tube itself and not your playing ability which sounds nice.

Is it just me or does you tube sound quality bite the big one...I like you tube and look through it a lot however the sound quality of the videos are bad...I actually uploaded a song using windows movie maker and used pics as a slide show type of thing and the song sounded so bad on you tube however it sounds fine off of you tube.

Just my thoughts on you tube sound quality...its bad.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

davetcan said:


> You mean the London Music Club? I have a good friend Jaremi who plays there quite a bit on the jam night, he's been bugging me to come out but you guys are just in another league. Pretty sure I'd just stand up there and freeze. :smile: glad you liked the cut. Just listened to some of your acoustic stuff, damn, like I said, different league. :food-smiley-004:


Just hide behind the guitar and play some of those awesome gilmorish riffs over a blues 12 bar and you'll do better than great. Jaremi is an awesome player I've known him since he started coming out. You should trust his judgement.

My acoustic stuff??? Did someone post me without my knowing?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Warren said:


> My acoustic stuff??? Did someone post me without my knowing?


LOL. No, sorry, wrong Warren. I was looking at WarrenG. :smile: 

Actually I'm pretty sure Jaremi has mentioned you and come to think of it I seem to recall a clip of you playing at the club on youtube or somewhere. I could be completely out to lunch of course, old age does that to you.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

davetcan said:


> LOL. No, sorry, wrong Warren. I was looking at WarrenG. :smile:
> 
> Actually I'm pretty sure Jaremi has mentioned you and come to think of it I seem to recall a clip of you playing at the club on youtube or somewhere. I could be completely out to lunch of course, old age does that to you.


I posted the blues club ones on this thread earlier. I've played classical and jazz solo for a long time, almost 40 years. Sometimes at the club on Fridays. So, there could be something floating around. And, my friends and family don't always tell me right away. It was my brother that posted the blue stuff from the club so my Mom could watch it, then told me about it a couple months later. So, you never know.

So, I'll see you at the London Music Club this Thursday? (retorical hopefully) Bring your guitar and don't sign up. You'll be ready if you feel up to it but you don't have to play. 

Maybe we should get a room from Peter some weekend afternoon and have a Guitars Canada Jam for anyone that could make it?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Warren said:


> Maybe we should get a room from Peter some weekend afternoon and have a Guitars Canada Jam for anyone that could make it?


That would be fun. I sing a bit and Mario is a damn fine guitar player. Pretty sure TimH sings also and I have little doubt he knows what he's doing on guitar.

40 years eh. I'm just coming up on about 14 and still struggling. Now if I could find a way of not having to work ........


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

^^^^^ 

good to see there is a good atmosphere coming from the london ontario end of things!

I have only lived here for about a year and half, have made it to the london music club a couple times to watch friends play... never had a chance to myself though.


----------



## Warren (Mar 2, 2007)

davetcan said:


> That would be fun. I sing a bit and Mario is a damn fine guitar player. Pretty sure TimH sings also and I have little doubt he knows what he's doing on guitar.
> 
> 40 years eh. I'm just coming up on about 14 and still struggling. Now if I could find a way of not having to work ........


Come on out & for sure bring Mario. 

Struggling with the instrument and finding a way of not having to work??? That's still my goal, I think that one sticks with you forever. I was working on freedom 35 but it's looking like freedom 85 now. I'm trying to give up the goals for fun now.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

as long as the day is right I'd be in for a jam...I mean to make it out to the blues jam sometime and in fact was there once but wasn't up to playing that night.


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

Vincent said:


> This is just a comment on you tube itself and not your playing ability which sounds nice.
> 
> Is it just me or does you tube sound quality bite the big one...I like you tube and look through it a lot however the sound quality of the videos are bad...I actually uploaded a song using windows movie maker and used pics as a slide show type of thing and the song sounded so bad on you tube however it sounds fine off of you tube.
> 
> Just my thoughts on you tube sound quality...its bad.


Definitely the case. LiveVideo has it beat, although I rarely go there anymore. I don't know why but some channels have much better sound and in stereo too. e.g. universalmusicgroup ... but I'm sure they PAY big bucks for that privilege.


----------



## dgrose (Jul 16, 2007)

WarrenG said:


> Be careful with the YouTube - it's addictive.


Warren,
That's a beautiful arrangement of The First Noel - is that one of the guitars you built that you're playing in that video? It sounds terrific!

dg


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

dgrose said:


> Warren,
> That's a beautiful arrangement of The First Noel - is that one of the guitars you built that you're playing in that video? It sounds terrific!
> 
> dg


It was the first one I built with Sergei de Jonge in '05. He didn't want me to use a cedar soundboard on a steel-string, but I insisted. He suggested the complimentary walnut though. It made for a great guitar.


----------



## Telenator (Aug 9, 2007)

davetcan said:


> This is me trying to demo some wolfetone pickups.


Dave I liked this clip alot really silky smooth, everything fit really nice and was not overdone.

Warrens stuff is pretty incredible too.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I'll check it out at lunch time.
> 
> This is mine:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/mxgr194


Dude, that woman and you signing Diamond and rust is to cool..


----------



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

cool thread so far btw Milkman the woman from Tokyo is great so is the original stuff here's a clip of us my buddy recorded of us playing the Christmas show at our highschool(our 2nd time playing live so far)

http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=l0zCiDZDfyI


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

al3d said:


> Dude, that woman and you signing Diamond and rust is to cool..



Yeah Joan is great. I heard the song playing between sets at a show and was pretty much mesmerized by it so I learned it for that one show. I was sort of rough on it but the song is strong enough to withstand my hacking, LOL.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Styxonthebrain said:


> cool thread so far btw Milkman the woman from Tokyo is great so is the original stuff here's a clip of us my buddy recorded of us playing the Christmas show at our highschool(our 2nd time playing live so far)
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=l0zCiDZDfyI


Cool man. Looks like a lot of fun and a receptive crowd.

Good to know there are still young folks playing the classics!:rockon:


----------



## Styxonthebrain (Jun 1, 2007)

it was a lot of fun our group is still in the early stages but so far so good. As far as the classics go, I don't think anything beats 70's hard rock.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Styxonthebrain said:


> it was a lot of fun our group is still in the early stages but so far so good. As far as the classics go, I don't think anything beats 70's hard rock.


You have chosen wisely.


You may pass.

sdsre


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Styxonthebrain said:


> cool thread so far btw Milkman the woman from Tokyo is great so is the original stuff here's a clip of us my buddy recorded of us playing the Christmas show at our highschool(our 2nd time playing live so far)
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=l0zCiDZDfyI


That's my old high school. Nice job.


----------



## kous (Apr 12, 2007)

Everyone sounds fantastic



Steeler said:


> Here's some YouTubes of me Steelin'
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5_nL3RW9aU
> 
> http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=pVf84f6xrBw


Your second link, "Sleep Walk" reminds me of the Beatles


----------



## High Skool Artist (Dec 1, 2007)

hey cool, i have a youtube account, but it has nothing on it music related, unless you count your favourites


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

thought I would bring this thread back with a new video I just posted.

The song is still in the works, I basically recorded it so I would remember it later on. 

feel free to comment on it or leave some criticisms, constructive is nice.

cheers.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1ks88DbjLI


----------



## I_cant_play (Jun 26, 2006)

hey I really really like it. Not really my kinda music but it's definitely unique. I think the timing is slightly off on some parts but I'm sure you'll fix that.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I'll check it out at lunch time.
> 
> This is mine:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/mxgr194



Good stuff Milkman. I like it.


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

> hey I really really like it. Not really my kinda music but it's definitely unique. I think the timing is slightly off on some parts but I'm sure you'll fix that.


Hey, ya the timing is probably a bit off in parts. Like I said I recorded it for reference later so some of the parts were made up on the spot. I am going to mess around with it a bit, clean it up so it is not so sloppy and maybe come up with some new parts.

cheers


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> Good stuff Milkman. I like it.



Thanks man. I really need to get some new clips on there. 



Soon

I'm pretty busy until mid February and then have a week or two to take care of a few things I've been letting go.


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

It does remind me of a train Darren, good playin', nice creation. Now, how about on an SG or Strat thru some glass with a bone-shakin' rhythm section. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## darreneedens (Nov 13, 2007)

I thought for sure people would have more vids.

anyways I recorded a couple more today... 

http://www.youtube.com/user/darreneedens

I like hearing what people think of my stuff, so feel free to comment.


----------



## wnpgguy (Dec 21, 2007)

darreneedens said:


> I thought for sure people would have more vids.
> 
> anyways I recorded a couple more today...
> 
> ...


sweet stuff man, you listen to Elliot Smith at all? Sense just a sprinkle of him in your playing.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Good stuff Milkman. I like it.


+1

Especially enjoyed the guitar work on Diamonds and Rust.

Top shelf.


----------



## YaReMi (Mar 9, 2006)

davetcan said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure Jaremi has mentioned you ...


Yes I have, and Warren is right - you should come to LMC and play. Since you also sing it's easier for you than it is for me. You will be telling others what songs to play so no guessing game for you.


----------

